# Rig, Purely for Rendering Purpose (100K)



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?

*Ans: PURPOSE IS TO GET FASTER RENDERS.
NFS the RUN type of games (not more than twice a month)*

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: *1 Lack, can extend 5 or 8k more*

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: _no_

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: Win7 Ultimate.
I will learn Linux, so will run Linux also.*

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: 1TB total 
If you find that SSD is required in my case and budget .. please suggest.*

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? 
*Ans: Yes, 24", 1080p Full HD.
Whichever monitor will help me to get brighter colors, please suggest that. I am in Animation field.*

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
_*Ans:Speakers*_

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans:  1st week of sept.*


9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: yes, once. But assembler will assemble it.*

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Bangalore, Ready to buy online if they're cheaper ovr there. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?

*RAM I want maximum in my budget.   (minimum 16 GB)

first priority in CPU case is more number of fans. neon lights are secondary things.
Well I like HAF 7200.. what do you think?

I will extend the my gpu in future to boost graphics, So I will need a motherboard which should support more than 1 graphic card.
*


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...imation-multimedia-student-80k-no-gaming.html
have a look at this thread., get a better mobo, better cabby, remove pen tablet, Dell Ultrasharp 23 inch in around 15K or added 4-5 K for U2412 Ultrasharp

also consider NZXT Phantom for cabby as it is price in 7-8K and is full tower and very goo looking cabby.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

*Thanks for a quick reply.

Please clear my concerns about graphic card.
which graphic card should I buy ? 
Should I go for Quadro 4000 ??

Please suggest one.

Please clearify the mobo. , also does it support more than one graphic cards ?

What exactly advantages would I get by buying an SSD? *

Thanks


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2012)

If you can afford, go for Quadro. Not sure about the model, but will let you know as my bro is an animator. As far as the mobo is concerned, it should be SLI/Crossfire ready to support multiple graphic cards. (SLI for nVidia, CF for AMD)

SSD is meant for fast booting and loading of apps installed on it. Buy either 128GB Samsung 830 series or Crucial m4.

For monitor, look none other than> ASUS - Display- ASUS PA248Q  Don't settle below 24 inches.


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 28, 2012)

Normal Graphic cards are of no use when u render... the components which helps most while rendering is the Ram and the Number of Cores on CPU. Each core gives one bucket for rendering... my old Q6600 gives me 4 cores for rendering. Quadro GPU will give u help when u are viewing on view port for Max or Maya.


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

@OP, If you check the thread, and go through it throughly you question will be answered
@sujay can you tell about its availability

Dell Ultrasharp series is best VFM IPS panels, as far as Indian market is concerned
I have seen many reviews for Asus Panels, they are good as all Asus products are but I never get to see them here.

which cabby is HAF 7200


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

Soory .. HAF 922..

And 
I have 2 mobo in my mind ..

    ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
and
   Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R

which one will be perfect for me ?


ASUS PA248Q is too pricey for my budget... I am looking for dell ultrasharp 23 or 24"

which PSU should i choose ?

and For CPU cooling what about "Corsair Hydro Series H100" 
PLEASE SOME ONE GIVE ME A LIST OF COMPONENTS .. 





ajayashish said:


> Normal Graphic cards are of no use when u render... the components which helps most while rendering is the Ram and the Number of Cores on CPU. Each core gives one bucket for rendering... my old Q6600 gives me 4 cores for rendering. Quadro GPU will give u help when u are viewing on view port for Max or Maya.



Ok so should I go for a 20+ GB RAM and a lower graphic card than Quadro 4000 ??
Please suggest one graphic card.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2012)

acewin said:


> @sujay can you tell about its availability
> 
> Dell Ultrasharp series is best VFM IPS panels, as far as Indian market is concerned
> I have seen many reviews for Asus Panels, they are good as all Asus products are but I never get to see them here.



Asus PA246Q 24 Inch LCD Monitor

IIRC someone at TDF bought it recently, not able to find the post though.



martin.stallone said:


> Soory .. HAF 922..
> 
> And
> I have 2 mobo in my mind ..
> ...



PSU > Keeping SLI in mind, HX850 should be enough for it. Opt for modular PSUs.

And if you aren't OCing to extreme, then water cooling is not required. CM hyper 212 evo should suffice.



martin.stallone said:


> Ok so should I go for a 20+ GB RAM and a lower graphic card than Quadro 4000 ??
> Please suggest one graphic card.



8GB is more than enough, but settle for 4*4GB for future proofing. 20GB+ won't do any good.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

What about Graphic card ...

Why anybody is not telling me the exact name .. !


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

hahaha ati V4800 fire pro or something is the name

buy 2 chips of 8GB RAM and make it 16 GB, that will be safest move because we end up a lot of multitasking



Naxal said:


> Please note, there is nothing wrong in debate for software price, pay or not pay or such things, however I am sorry to point but the discussion is off topic to the thread.
> 
> I have specifically requested help for a hardware only configuration. I may or may not have budget or plan for software but that is not the point of this discussion, hence I request all not drive down to the debate of to or not to pay for software.
> 
> ...



make this the base and do your additions

like this


acewin said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...imation-multimedia-student-80k-no-gaming.html
> have a look at this thread., get a better mobo, better cabby, remove pen tablet, Dell Ultrasharp 23 inch in around 15K or added 4-5 K for U2412 Ultrasharp
> 
> also consider NZXT Phantom for cabby as it is price in 7-8K and is full tower and very goo looking cabby.


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 28, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> What about Graphic card ...
> 
> Why anybody is not telling me the exact name .. !



Will you use the machine only for rendering or you will be using it for Modelling as well...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 28, 2012)

*Component**Product**Price (rs)*ProcessorIntel i7 2600k18600
MotherboardMaximus V GENE14800
Ram2x8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz cl9~6500
Graphics CardQuadro (?)N/AHard Drive1tb Western Digital Cavair Blue/Black (if budget allows)5406Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST1114
PC CaseHaf 9227800Power Supply UnitCorsair TX850M11155MonitorDell u2312hm17000 (fk)Mouse/KBLogitech Mk200 combo700Heatsink
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo2101
SSDCrucial m4
8700
*TOTAL*
~93k


----------



## ajayashish (Aug 28, 2012)

Have you ever thought of going for Dual Xeon CPUs... they are the best when it comes to rendering engine...


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

@martin.stallone
SSD won't improve render times.It would make ths OS and applications more responsive.Would reduce the start time of appliactions.That's it.

Whether you need to go for a firepro or a quadro depends upon the applications you use.
In case of Maya viewport rendering a firepro v5800 is much faster(mainly in shaded rendering) than that of a quadro 4000.
In Lightwave also the firepro is much faster.If it is 3dsmax then the quadro is much faster than the firepro v5800.

*i.imgur.com/AbrtC.jpg?1                                                 *i.imgur.com/aHDbb.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/aH6sy.jpg?1                                                *i.imgur.com/PmhK3.jpg?1
*i.imgur.com/RUqRC.jpg?1                                               *i.imgur.com/GuVA8.jpg?1


Firepro v5800 is available for 25.5k whereas quadro 4000 is 47k at golchhait.com
At 10.5k firepro v4800 is the best value product if you can get one.
Actually the card to get is firepro v4900 but it is not available anywhere.It performs close to v5900 and beats v5800 in many tests.

Though graphic cards can handle viewport rendering,final rendering is done by the CPU.i7 2600k with help of its hyperthreading would be anywhere between 15 -20% faster than i5 2500k.


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

Monitors : Dell UltraSharp U2312HM Now Available @ SMC International!
that is SMC listing
@ajayashish, suggest mobo + proccy + RAM combo for it

4x4GB is not much good swtich to 2x8GB you will have free DIMM, and price difference is not much


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

ajayashish said:


> Will you use the machine only for rendering or you will be using it for Modelling as well...



Almost for everything .. Modelling, lighting, composting .. and rendering ..



acewin said:


> Monitors : Dell UltraSharp U2312HM Now Available @ SMC International!
> that is SMC listing
> @ajayashish, suggest mobo + proccy + RAM combo for it
> 
> 4x4GB is not much good swtich to 2x8GB you will have free DIMM, and price difference is not much



Thanks.. I would go for 8x2

@vkl 

Thanks a lot for giving this much info and comparision about both graphic cards .. 
those for max and lighwave .. 

what about maya ? 
for rendering and 3D stuff .. 99% I will use maya



dashing.sujay said:


> *Component**Product**Price (rs)*ProcessorIntel i7 2600k18600
> MotherboardMaximus V GENE14800
> Ram2x8gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz cl9~6500
> Graphics CardQuadro (?)N/AHard Drive1tb Western Digital Cavair Blue/Black (if budget allows)5406Optical DriveAsus DRW-24B5ST1114
> ...



Thanks for valuable reply


_Graphic card ? _



ajayashish said:


> Have you ever thought of going for Dual Xeon CPUs... they are the best when it comes to rendering engine...



How much they cost ?

How much does firepro v5800 cost ?


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

@ martin.stallone
First 2 pics show about maya viewport rendering.In shaded rendering v4800,v5800,v5900 are much faster than quadro 4000.For maya take a firepro card.
I have already mentioned V5800 costs around 25k and is available at flipkart.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

vkl said:


> @ martin.stallone
> First 2 pics show about maya viewport rendering.In shaded rendering v4800,v5800,v5900 are much faster than quadro 4000.For maya take a firepro card.



Thank you so much 
...

one more concern .. which one will fit to my budget ? 
I can extend 5-8k more ..


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

^^Get the firepro v4800.It has more value for the money you pay for it.Firepro v5800 is noticeably faster but not worth 2.5x the price of v4800.
If you want then you can go with v5800 also.

Would you overclock the processor?
If no then go for i7 2600 or i7 3770.
i7 3770 is around 20k and runs hotter than i7 2600 but performance difference between them is not much.If you are going for i7 3770 then get Gskill ripjaws(1600MHz)RAM.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

My PC will be turned on 18 hours per day .. 
Not rendering and 3D work all time .. (4-6 hour a day 3D apps )..

so Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo is ok ?

@vlk ..

I am going for i7 3770

is   "G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 16 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL10D-16GBXL)" ok ?

*www.flipkart.com/g-skill-ripjawsx-ddr3-16-gb-pc-ram-f3-12800cl10d-16gbxl/p/itmd8bc6bjdvpucr?pid=RAMD8BC6AV3GXS9G&ref=ae9bace3-8f12-4685-9ece-21d05329a214

*
Processor	         Intel Core i7 3770k	                                   	    	20,000
Motherboard	ASUS P8Z77-V PRO	                                      	  	16000
RAM	                G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL		7300
Graphic Card	Firepro v5900								33000
HDD	                Seagate Baracuda 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache)	5570
DVD Writer	        ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD						1150
PSU	                Corsair 850TXV2								6850
Case	                NZXT Phantom								7800
Monitor	        Dell Ultrasharp 23"							13250*
CPU Cooling	        Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo						2200
UPS	                APC 1.1Kva									4800
Mouse	        Logitech g300								1500
Keyboard	        Microsoft Wireless keyboard 800					1500
	                                                                       Total		107,670*


Please comment on this Rig ..

*www.flipkart.com/sapphire-amd-ati-firepro-v5900-2-gb-gddr5-graphics-card/p/itmd5r9vbr36jxtf?pid=GRCD5R9UZWZGMXVV&ref=2f7af054-739f-4e3d-9252-d81fbe19448d see this


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> My PC will be turned on 18 hours per day ..
> Not rendering and 3D work all time .. (4-6 hour a day 3D apps )..
> 
> so Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo is ok ?
> ...



i7 3770 and i7 3770k are different processors.The latter is overclockable.Please tell us whether you want to go for a overclockable setup or not.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

I dont know how to overclock .. I wont go for overclockable one.

Hows the rig that I suggested ?


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

^^The rig is good enough.The rig is overclockable though.
It's better as if after 2-3 years you might feel the need for more performance then you can simply overclock the processor.

Try to get WD 1TB caviar blue as it has 2 years warranty compared to 1 year of the seagate drive.
If you want then you can go for a modular PSU like corsair HX650 for the same price.Modular PSU for better cable management.
The tdp of these firepro cards is very low(even cx500v2 can handle 2 of them crossfired).


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

What difference will I feel in interface or rendering or whatever if I go for i7-3770 instead of 3770k

nearly 2000Rs. difference is there ..


----------



## vkl (Aug 28, 2012)

^^no difference unless i7 3770k is overclocked.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 28, 2012)

Heartly Thanks For ALL those who suggested me the Rig .. 
You people are genius !!!



Hello Friends..

Today I visited whole electronic market here in bangalore .. and got different quotations of whole PC from different stores.

Here are the best one .. (others are more expensive)


_Intel Core i7 3770k - _ *19,500/-*
_ASUS P8Z77-V PRO - _ *16,500/-*
_G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL) - _ *3500x2  .. = 7,000/-*
_ ATI Firepro 5900 _ *29,750/-*
_Seagate Baracuda 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache) - _ *4,350/-*
_ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD - _ *975/-*
_Corsair TX850M - _ *7,150/-*
_NZXT Phantom - _ *6,500/-*
_Dell Ultrasharp 23" - _ *14,000/-*
_Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo - _ *2,250/-*
_APC 1.1Kva - _ *4,950/-*
_Logitech g300 gaming mouse - _ *1,550/-*
_Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard (Black) - _ *1,150/-*


Total is *1,15,625/- *
They sell everything at 5.5% tax+
so everything is coming around *1,21,980/-*

Now ... 15000/- is been extended  

I dont want to lose my GRAPHIC CARD, RAM, CASE, KEYBRD-MOUSE & MONITOR.

PLEASE suggest some cheap
PSU, CPU Cooling, Mobo (should support more thn 1 graphic card).



well I thought of going ATI Firepro 5800 instead of 5900.. It will decrease nearly 5000 rs.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

You don't need over clocking so why choosing that motherboard which is meant for OC hence costing more ?? Chose *Intel Original DH77EB* motherboard @ Rs. 7200/-.. I don't think there will be any performance difference unless you plan Over clocking 

Secondly, power consumption of you system may not require such larger PSU, i am no expert, let the experts provide their view whether actually you need such high PSU or VS450 will do which is Rs. 2600/-

So this 2 change should save you around 13k.

last of all, why such large UPS in terms of load rather backup ?? UPS is more of a backup for short time frame, not meant to longer operation hence spending 2500 more from APC 650 va to 1.1kva wont give you really great backup time rather its meant to carry more load rather backup time increment !!

So save money and chose 650VA @ 2200/-

This should solve that budget exceed of 15k and get you rig in your desired budget 

Last and least, I think you wont assemble yourself, so one piece of advice, be present while they assemble the system since people are known for switching the products while they assemble in shop 

One more personal view, add an extra CPU cooler to replace intel stock cooler, chose Cooler Master Hyper 212 / EVO / 120mm -> Rs. 2,200


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 29, 2012)

are you God or something like that ??


----------



## Naxal (Aug 29, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> are you God or something like that ??



sorry ??


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

@martin.stallone
You can go for ASUS P8Z77-VLX for 11k.It supports crossfirex but not sli(don't think you need it).
For PSU you can go for Seasonic S12II 520w for around 4k.
For cabinet corsair carbide 400r is a very good option.


----------



## martin.stallone (Aug 29, 2012)

vkl said:


> @martin.stallone
> You can go for ASUS P8Z77-VLX for 11k.It supports crossfirex but not sli(don't think you need it).
> For PSU you can go for Seasonic S12II 520w for around 4k.
> For cabinet corsair carbide 400r is a very good option.



What do say about what Naxal suggested above ?


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

I would say go for the overclockable config if it is within your budget.It seems like it is within what you can spend if you can cut cost of some of the components.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 29, 2012)

vkl said:


> I would say go for the overclockable config if it is within your budget.It seems like it is within what you can spend if you can cut cost of some of the components.



I agree about over clocking config since proper Over clocking will definitely increase the performance interns rendering time and such by 25 to 30% but to get such, further increment is needed to add proper external cooling (liquid), if that is not the case then reduce any selection which is meant for OC purpose and increase hardware like a SSD or such !!


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

Get an SSD at least for OS+Softwares. A 100k build _*should*_ have an SSD! You'll regret later


----------



## vkl (Aug 29, 2012)

^^SSD can be added anytime if one wants.But processor,mobo,cabinet and PSU can not be changed or added with that much freedom.Moreover SSD won't improve the render times.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes it can be added in the future unlike the other components. I was just giving my 2 cents.
_*IF*_  budget permits of course


----------



## martin.stallone (Oct 31, 2012)

Well Thanks all for the Suggestions .. 

I bought the PC. 

Here are the final specs I chose:-

Intel Core i7 3770k - 
Intel Original DH77EB
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL)
ATI Firepro 5800
WD 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache)
LG 24X Sata Black DVD -
Corsair TX850M -
NZXT Phantom 
Dell Ultrasharp 23"
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo
APC 600 va - 4,950/-
Logitech g300 gaming mouse
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard (Black)
-----


I am facing lots of problems ..

in every post I told that I want a mobo which can support 2 graphic card ..  But this mobo doesn't .. Totally screwed here..
secondly that fan which is over i7 covered the space of one RAM slot. I can insert only 3 RAMs now .. 4th slot is been covered.     
,
now in future if I want to have another graphic card. I have to buy another mobo ! 

so disappointed..


--

BUT overall its a good pc and came around 93,000/-

Thanks Again 





this is the picture of mobo


----------



## Cilus (Oct 31, 2012)

You are facing problems because you've bought the wrong motherboard. Every suggestion here asked you to go with Z77 chipset based mobo when you are going with Intel K series processor, like the one you've got, 37770K. Now you can't overclock also. K Series + Z77/Z68 chipset based motherboard make sense as they will offer you features you have asked for.
However, Crossfire or SLI of Graphic cards mainly help in Gaming, not in pure rendering. I don't think CF of two Firepro card will double the performance.


----------



## martin.stallone (Oct 31, 2012)

I didnt want to overclock, so 37770k is ok for me.
"Crossfire or SLI of Graphic cards mainly help in Gaming, not in pure rendering. I don't think CF of two Firepro card will double the performance."

what is 'CF' here?

and I have a 10000 more. what best I can do with it ? please tell me
I have one slot of RAM, should I increase 8GB more?

If I sell my mobo, than minimum what amount it will get sold ?
...

Please suggest me what best I can do
my PC ratings are

Processor - 7.7
RAM - 7.7
Graphics - 7.2
Gaming Graphics - 7.2
HDD - 5.9


----------



## vkl (Oct 31, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> I didnt want to overclock, so 37770k is ok for me.
> "Crossfire or SLI of Graphic cards mainly help in Gaming, not in pure rendering. I don't think CF of two Firepro card will double the performance."
> 
> what is 'CF' here?
> ...



If you didn't want to overclock then why i7 3770*k* instead of i7 3770.
I think you got confused.
It was mentioned that if you want to go for an overclock-able/k-series i7 processor then you need to go with a z77 motherboard.
CF=crossfirex.
For Z77 motherboard,you can get asrock z77 extreme4 for around ~10k or asrock pro4~9k.There are many other options.


----------



## Myth (Oct 31, 2012)

@vkl: He meant to ask what price he will get if he sells his newly purchased mobo, the Intel DH77EB.

@OP: As viewed in the picture, turn the heatsink 90degrees anti clockwise. (Fan facing the rear end of the cabinet). This should free the ram slot next to the processor. 
Do the same even if you switch the mobo.

Should have gotten the final config confirmed here before purchasing.


----------



## martin.stallone (Oct 31, 2012)

Ok 

My fault guys. Bad experience.

now the best is to turn the fan ? thats all.
I think if now I want to upgrade or to do something, I should have a budget of atleast 20k, right?
what advantage would I get if I increase RAM ?


----------



## vkl (Oct 31, 2012)

@Myth
Yes I know.
Just suggesting him for a Z77 motherboard if requires one.What is the use of buying an i7 3770k if he didn't want to overclock?
As he mentioned today that he didn't want to overclock then he should have gone for i7 3770.Just that.

@martin.stallone
How much RAM you would require will depend on the texture,geometry,number of polygons,lighting,length of the scene,resolution.
Now if the RAM requirement is not that much then 8GB should be more than enough.
For larger models or models with very large number of polygons there might be more RAM requirement.
8GB should be enough.It might happen that you might require more RAM if your usage is high.
You would know the requirement by your usage.
If the system doesn't require that much RAM for your workloads then more RAM would have no effect.


----------



## Myth (Nov 1, 2012)

@vkl
I just thought you misread his question 
The various suggestions probably confused OP as to which mobo is the correct match for a 'k' series proc.
Good thing you suggested the z77 mobos.

@OP.
Dispose the current mobo (minimal loss as compared to disposing the proc). Take a Z77 mobo as vkl suggested.
Pay attention to what people are posting here. When in doubt, feel free to ask again before taking any action.
I said *turn the heatsink*(the metal portion), not the fan. The fan is just attached to the heatsink.


----------



## vkl (Nov 1, 2012)

^^Suggested him some Z77 mobos if he required one as he said he wanted to sell his current motherboard.
Anyway,if he doesn't want to overclock he should be ok with his current h77 motherboard.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 1, 2012)

If you wish you can get my pc Check out my spec below


----------



## martin.stallone (Nov 8, 2012)

Maya is giving me a warning that 
"Performance Loss: Dynamic memory is too low"
while rendering high quality images.


Why ?what to do ? My rig is not strong enough to handle an image of 1500x1000px image ? 

so disappointed.

guys please help me..


----------



## macho84 (Nov 8, 2012)

martin.stallone said:


> Maya is giving me a warning that
> "Performance Loss: Dynamic memory is too low"
> while rendering high quality images.
> 
> ...



What's the current setup. 
If you have 8gb try setting more page file say 17gb it might be limited. 

Also post screen shot of ram usage while you get the error message


----------



## martin.stallone (Nov 12, 2012)

@ macho84
I googled and got the solution ... there is an option under vray settings tab in maya to increase the Dynamic memory value.


....----------------------------------

Do I need any TV tuner card to watch TV on my Dell u2312hm ? or its inbuilt ?


----------



## martin.stallone (May 30, 2013)

alright .. 

this is my config. 

Intel Core i7 3770k - 
Intel Original DH77EB
G.Skill RipjawsZ DDR3 16 GB(F3-12800CL9Q-16GBZL)
ATI Firepro v5800
WD 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD (64 MB Cache)
LG 24X Sata Black DVD -
Corsair TX850M -
NZXT Phantom 
Dell Ultrasharp 23"
Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo
APC 600 va
Logitech g300 gaming mouse
Microsoft Wireless Desktop 800 Wireless Keyboard (Black)


I want to upgrade it and have a budget of 20k.

I want a motherboard which supports 2 Processor, as well as 2 graphic cards, I am planning to get an i3 processor .. I want more number of threads/core right now , for rendering purpose.
Please suggest a cheap motherboard which has this feature.

Also I have an ATI GPU. 
Softwares like maya requires a Cuda card in some cases..
Please suggest one cheapest cuda card too. 


Please tell me that what will be the advantage if I overclock my processor ?? if it is having a huge advantage, I will overclock it.


I can think of increasing the amount If it goes out of my budget, 

Thanks.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 30, 2013)

For using multiple cpus, you need xeon processor. Consumer processors cannot be used simultaneously because they lack qpi. On motherboard under 40k supports multiple cpus.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jun 23, 2013)

and If i get a z77 motherboard, is it possible to plug 2 GPUs at the same time ?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, it is possible to use SLI (in case of nVidia) or Crossfire (in case of AMD) provided the Motherboard does have two PCI-E X16 slots running @ X8-X8 speed.


----------



## martin.stallone (Jun 23, 2013)

will plugging in 2 graphic cards effect rendering speed ?

I believe rendering speed depends on number of threads and RAM.

according to my specs. what should I do to increase rendering speed  ??


----------



## Cilus (Jun 23, 2013)

Buddy, rendering does depend on GPU too. Do us a favor, mention the nae of the software you are going to use.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 23, 2013)

Have you already purchased the V5800?


----------



## martin.stallone (Jun 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, rendering does depend on GPU too. Do us a favor, mention the nae of the software you are going to use.



I am using MAXON Cinema 4D as my primary 3D engine and Autodesk Maya for secondary, rendering using vray plugin in both of them.



Extreme Gamer said:


> Have you already purchased the V5800?



yes, I am using it.


----------

